# Frog post.



## Ryan-James (May 23, 2022)

Had to do this post this after @dragonlover1 compared keeping frogs to stamp collecting 
I've pretty well cleared out all my reptiles recently to make room to concentrate on breeding various frog morphs like albinos, blues and lutinos. I'm a qualified reptile relocator so I still get my snake on and this summer just gone was a ripper with plenty of proper big pythons, eastern browns, rbb's, common tree snakes, brown trees, small eyeds, a few coastal taipans, a death adder and a bandy bandy (first for me) as well as water dragon eggs, pink tongues, blue tongues, a water dragon in a kitchen and a goanna stuck in a chook pen. I also donate a lot of my spare time recording frog calls (for Aus museum) mostly in the middle of the night, almost lost, getting smashed by mossies and submitting data for various species of invertebrates, most times I'm just happy to be out bush.
Back to frogs, I no longer keep any of the big, green, loud, pain in the ears tree frogs (like caerulea, gillens or mags) and have focused on other particular species, I love all the different calls and I have several species that are active day and night so there's always something going on in the froggery, my favourites at the moment are Litoria Rothii, lutino chloris, blue gracefuls, Albino L.tasmainensis and I recently inherited some ornates (platyplectrum ornatum) which I didn't really want but have since really grown on me, they are dry skinned and absolute little bloody champions, they fear nothing and try to eat my hands, also turns out that keeping frogs is really good for me n gets the black dog off my back.
Anyways that's enuff chit, here's some pics of frogs and enclosures n stuff.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 23, 2022)

Ryan-James said:


> Had to do this post this after @dragonlover1 compared keeping frogs to stamp collecting
> I've pretty well cleared out all my reptiles recently to make room to concentrate on breeding various frog morphs like albinos, blues and lutinos. I'm a qualified reptile relocator so I still get my snake on and this summer just gone was a ripper with plenty of proper big pythons, eastern browns, rbb's, common tree snakes, brown trees, small eyeds, a few coastal taipans, a death adder and a bandy bandy (first for me) as well as water dragon eggs, pink tongues, blue tongues, a water dragon in a kitchen and a goanna stuck in a chook pen. I also donate a lot of my spare time recording frog calls (for Aus museum) mostly in the middle of the night, almost lost, getting smashed by mossies and submitting data for various species of invertebrates, most times I'm just happy to be out bush.
> Back to frogs, I no longer keep any of the big, green, loud, pain in the ears tree frogs (like caerulea, gillens or mags) and have focused on other particular species, I love all the different calls and I have several species that are active day and night so there's always something going on in the froggery, my favourites at the moment are Litoria Rothii, lutino chloris, blue gracefuls, Albino L.tasmainensis and I recently inherited some ornates (platyplectrum ornatum) which I didn't really want but have since really grown on me, they are dry skinned and absolute little bloody champions, they fear nothing and try to eat my hands, also turns out that keeping frogs is really good for me n gets the black dog off my back.
> Anyways that's enuff chit, here's some pics of frogs and enclosures n stuff.


I love your passion for frogs but I don't recall saying frogs were like collecting stamps. True I don't keep frogs but I like them. Stamps are pretty boring. I like all reptiles/amphibians.


----------



## A's Reptile Room (May 24, 2022)

Ryan-James said:


> Had to do this post this after @dragonlover1 compared keeping frogs to stamp collecting
> I've pretty well cleared out all my reptiles recently to make room to concentrate on breeding various frog morphs like albinos, blues and lutinos. I'm a qualified reptile relocator so I still get my snake on and this summer just gone was a ripper with plenty of proper big pythons, eastern browns, rbb's, common tree snakes, brown trees, small eyeds, a few coastal taipans, a death adder and a bandy bandy (first for me) as well as water dragon eggs, pink tongues, blue tongues, a water dragon in a kitchen and a goanna stuck in a chook pen. I also donate a lot of my spare time recording frog calls (for Aus museum) mostly in the middle of the night, almost lost, getting smashed by mossies and submitting data for various species of invertebrates, most times I'm just happy to be out bush.
> Back to frogs, I no longer keep any of the big, green, loud, pain in the ears tree frogs (like caerulea, gillens or mags) and have focused on other particular species, I love all the different calls and I have several species that are active day and night so there's always something going on in the froggery, my favourites at the moment are Litoria Rothii, lutino chloris, blue gracefuls, Albino L.tasmainensis and I recently inherited some ornates (platyplectrum ornatum) which I didn't really want but have since really grown on me, they are dry skinned and absolute little bloody champions, they fear nothing and try to eat my hands, also turns out that keeping frogs is really good for me n gets the black dog off my back.
> Anyways that's enuff chit, here's some pics of frogs and enclosures n stuff.



Awesome! I have recently joined the frog keeping world with 2 x Magnificent Green Tree Frogs. 
I have them in a 45x45x60. The log on the left has an airline through it to create a waterfall and I have used fishing line to tie some moss to it, hoping it takes. Still a lot of plants to grow and I want to add some more also (any tips on some nice hardy ones?) substrate is sphagnum moss on top of coir. 
I have a ceramic heat lamp on thermostat and also a uvb tube above.

Still learning about frogs, only had lizards and snakes until now

excuse the messy tank, its cleaning day today


----------



## Ryan-James (May 25, 2022)

A's Reptile Room said:


> Awesome! I have recently joined the frog keeping world with 2 x Magnificent Green Tree Frogs.
> I have them in a 45x45x60. The log on the left has an airline through it to create a waterfall and I have used fishing line to tie some moss to it, hoping it takes. Still a lot of plants to grow and I want to add some more also (any tips on some nice hardy ones?) substrate is sphagnum moss on top of coir.
> I have a ceramic heat lamp on thermostat and also a uvb tube above.
> 
> ...


Mags are some real cool dudes, good species choice


----------



## ameliasark (May 25, 2022)

Such beautiful frogs! Digging the bioactive set ups too. So great to see species other than tree frogs being popularised. I was wondering where you got your platyplectrum ornatum?? I've been looking for someone who sells ground frogs for ages.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 25, 2022)

A's Reptile Room said:


> Awesome! I have recently joined the frog keeping world with 2 x Magnificent Green Tree Frogs.
> I have them in a 45x45x60. The log on the left has an airline through it to create a waterfall and I have used fishing line to tie some moss to it, hoping it takes. Still a lot of plants to grow and I want to add some more also (any tips on some nice hardy ones?) substrate is sphagnum moss on top of coir.
> I have a ceramic heat lamp on thermostat and also a uvb tube above.
> 
> ...


Looks good, did you buy your frogs from Cathie ?


----------



## A's Reptile Room (May 25, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> Looks good, did you buy your frogs from Cathie ?


From the Illawarra show, yep


----------



## MatesRatesAU (May 25, 2022)

A's Reptile Room said:


> Awesome! I have recently joined the frog keeping world with 2 x Magnificent Green Tree Frogs.
> I have them in a 45x45x60. The log on the left has an airline through it to create a waterfall and I have used fishing line to tie some moss to it, hoping it takes. Still a lot of plants to grow and I want to add some more also (any tips on some nice hardy ones?) substrate is sphagnum moss on top of coir.
> I have a ceramic heat lamp on thermostat and also a uvb tube above.
> 
> ...


Nice pair of Mags there. Very nice green colouration. Like your setup also. What is their activity level, may I ask? Are they active frogs or do they just stay predominantly in the one general spot?
I’d also like to ask, as I am curious, how do you feed your Mags? Do you throw the bugs in there or do you use tongs?


----------



## A's Reptile Room (May 25, 2022)

MatesRatesAU said:


> Nice pair of Mags there. Very nice green colouration. Like your setup also. What is their activity level, may I ask? Are they active frogs or do they just stay predominantly in the one general spot?
> I’d also like to ask, as I am curious, how do you feed your Mags? Do you throw the bugs in there or do you use tongs?


Hey Mate,

Thanks for the reply. They are quite active, they spend their days trying to climb up the glass and then slide back down. I tong feed them crickets and they are savage as hell! they love their food. I have springtails in there also as my first attempt at bioactive. I want to put more plants in there but unsure what to put in there next. I try not to let crickets go loose in there as they I dont want them to breed


----------



## MatesRatesAU (May 26, 2022)

A's Reptile Room said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. They are quite active, they spend their days trying to climb up the glass and then slide back down. I tong feed them crickets and they are savage as hell! they love their food. I have springtails in there also as my first attempt at bioactive. I want to put more plants in there but unsure what to put in there next. I try not to let crickets go loose in there as they I dont want them to breed


These are my guys. They are a bit the same as well: rather active when they want to be but more than happy to just chill under the basking lamp. Haven’t tried tong feeding yet as I can’t find anyone that sells tongs for anything less then $30! Glad to know it works; I’ll have to go and but the tongs now. Yeah. Tossing the crickets in does lead to them going into my foam background, and the frogs getting a little dirt in their mouths occasionally.


----------



## A's Reptile Room (May 27, 2022)

MatesRatesAU said:


> These are my guys. They are a bit the same as well: rather active when they want to be but more than happy to just chill under the basking lamp. Haven’t tried tong feeding yet as I can’t find anyone that sells tongs for anything less then $30! Glad to know it works; I’ll have to go and but the tongs now. Yeah. Tossing the crickets in does lead to them going into my foam background, and the frogs getting a little dirt in their mouths occasionally.


Nice set up mate. I want to put more plants in there, will go looking this weekend for some more. What is the bigger plant you have at the back on the right do you know?

Grab plastic tongs if you can, mine are that savage that I would be worried using metal tongs that they injure their mouth.


----------



## MatesRatesAU (May 27, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up on the plastic tongs. I’ll get those instead. The plant I have in the back is a DIEFFENBACHIA TROPIC MARIANNE.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 27, 2022)

I have bought plastic tongs for about 10 bucks from a pet store, but check out chemists as well, disposable tongs for the first aid kit work well


----------



## MatesRatesAU (May 27, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> I have bought plastic tongs for about 10 bucks from a pet store, but check out chemists as well, disposable tongs for the first aid kit work well


Beauty. Ta!


----------



## Pokitren (Jun 28, 2022)

MatesRatesAU said:


> These are my guys. They are a bit the same as well: rather active when they want to be but more than happy to just chill under the basking lamp. Haven’t tried tong feeding yet as I can’t find anyone that sells tongs for anything less then $30! Glad to know it works; I’ll have to go and but the tongs now. Yeah. Tossing the crickets in does lead to them going into my foam background, and the frogs getting a little dirt in their mouths occasionally.


In the wild, frogs get some dirt in their mouths, too. I've heard that additional nutrients come in this way.


----------



## Laefiren (Jun 29, 2022)

I have noisy frogs but I love them anyway (even though they currently live in my bedroom as it’s the only aerosol free room in the house) but we currently have a rule that whenever a frog starts doing a heckin yeller (which you can heat up the other end of the house with my caeruleas) you gotta stop and wait for them to finish their input in the conversation. Definitely looking into more frogs when I get a more stable job.

I wanted to look into more of an aquatic frog but I don’t believe there are many available in Australia?


----------

